# How to open Dell Data Safe .dsb files?



## brobbrob (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello, I recently had to back up my files for a system refresh. Following the backup I tried to open the .dsb files located in my emergency folder. And it did not work. After talking with Dell, I was told that the back up had failed - no executable file was created. I now have my pics and docs in .dsb files that I cannot open. Does anyone know a resolution to getting my original files back?


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

try changing .dsb to .zip, it could be just a .zip file with a differnt suffix


----------



## brobbrob (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Just changed the .dsb to .zip and it did not work.

Any other thoughts or folks that I could contact?


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

you can get the extention file support here


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a Dell file, and you contacted Dell. If they can't help, I'd say you're out of luck. Changing the extension or looking for another program isn't going to work.

These are the instructions from Dell.
http://support.dell.com/support/top...t/kcs/document?docid=DSN_353564&isLegacy=true


----------



## brobbrob (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the instructions...essentially, I thought Data Safe would protect my files. I was having PC issues and chose this option. It compressed my files into the Emergency folder, but did not place an executable there.

The files are definitely encrypted...but they are still files in the end. I am contacting so recovery co's to see if they can help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

They're encrypted with Dell's software. I have no idea what "executable" you're talking about. The instructions are to launch Dell's software.

I highly doubt a data recovery company can help. It's probably a proprietary compression / encryption algorithm.


----------



## brobbrob (Mar 20, 2011)

dell data safe creates an executable file as part of the back up process. its software looks for the executable and then runs its processes to unlock the file.

I have run the gamut with their software and have not had any luck, as yet.

From what I have read they use Symantec's Ghost as their encryption technology.


----------

